# 14 Year Old Attempts to Rape, then Kills Mother for Taking Away Call of Duty



## EvilMakiPR (May 4, 2013)

A 14 year old boy is on trial for shooting and killing his mother, Gretchen Crooks. The jury in the case recently heard the 911 call where Noah Crooks described to a dispatcher how he shot his mother after she took away his copy of Call of Duty saying, “Something just came over me.”

Source


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 4, 2013)

I'm not gonna even attempt to state the obvious.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2013)

...a bit drastic. 

Cue _"It's the game's fault! Games are evil!" _all over the media when the kid probably had psychological problems from the start.


----------



## DinohScene (May 4, 2013)

COD.
Nuff said.

Also, EoF soon?


----------



## jomaper (May 4, 2013)

> His father testified that Gretchen Crooks was the one who bought their son the .22 caliber Ruger used in the slaying





> Mother and son had a stormy relationship and Noah once said he wanted to kill her, William Crooks said


Yeah I'm quite sure that's all you need to read to realize how fucked up that family was.
inb4 it doesn't matter it's all vidya's fault



> 'I feel crazy and I know I'm not. I think I have some form of ADD,'


Yeah, this is what happens when the media fucks around with these "diseases". ADD is such an excuse to drug kids it's stupid.


----------



## Xuphor (May 4, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> COD.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Also, EoF soon?


I was thinking it'd go to GoT. Typically it's humorous sex based things that go to EoF, while serious sex/murder things usually get moved to GoT. 

EDIT: jomaper has a point, the news media outlets will be all over this when word gets more around.


----------



## broitsak (May 4, 2013)

Oh my God....what is the world coming to?

*sigh*


----------



## TheRedfox (May 4, 2013)

To every parent: Never take away games from your children(when the game sucks like CoD replace it with a better game)


----------



## DinohScene (May 4, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I was thinking it'd go to GoT. Typically it's humorous sex based things that go to EoF, while serious sex/murder things usually get moved to GoT.
> 
> EDIT: jomaper has a point, the news media outlets will be all over this when word gets more around.


 
GoT works equally well lol.


----------



## jomaper (May 4, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I was thinking it'd go to GoT. Typically it's humorous sex based things that go to EoF, while serious sex/murder things usually get moved to GoT.
> 
> EDIT: jomaper has a point, the news media outlets will be all over this when word gets more around.


WAT IS GOT AND EOF PLS RESPOND


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2013)

Insane people are going to be insane.

This is a tragic case, but let's not pretend like the world is falling apart or that games are the issue here. History has no shortage of lunatics, and if someone is unstable enough to do this over a game, that means they were already nuts to begin with. If it wasn't over video games, it would have been something else.

Unfortunately, that doesn't sell a headline. Maybe one day we'll be able to tackle this subject with restraint and caution; considering how profitable sensationalism and fear-mongering are, though, I don't have high hopes.


----------



## weavile001 (May 4, 2013)

jomaper said:


> WAT IS GOT AND EOF PLS RESPOND


EOF= Edge Of the Forum


----------



## jalaneme (May 4, 2013)

wow, this can't be for real, crazy world we live in.


----------



## jomaper (May 4, 2013)

jomaper said:


> WAT IS GOT AND EOF PLS RESPOND


 

Edit:


> On March 24, 2012, Crooks is believed to have fired a .22 caliber at his mother at their rural home.


 lol... they are out of news I see


----------



## Xuphor (May 4, 2013)

jomaper said:


> WAT IS GOT AND EOF PLS RESPOND


 
Uh, General Off-Topic and Edge of the Forum, two other forums on this website. This website is huge, you know.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 4, 2013)

I'm sure any media that gets the chance to will try to use video games as the scapegoat for this, which is a shame. It ignores the more important issue of the fact that the boy clearly has mental issues, and they aren't going to be easy to solve. With how the criminally insane are treated in this country, like they can be treated with enough medicine if it's pushed into their body long enough, that boy doesn't stand a chance of ever actually being stable enough to enter the world as an adult. He recognizes he's essentially condemned himself though. Normally, a juvenile that commits murder ends up with time in juvenile prison, and a life with parole in an effort to deter them from any future illegal action. These juveniles tend to have a murder that can be explained away though. This boy has a clear explanation, has fully admitted to the entire episode multiple times now, and has made it clear that mentally, he's broken for whatever reason.

It's a brutal, horrid death the mother suffered, and I do hope the boy is properly punished for it. I just hope that there's an effort to aid him rather than just condemn him as a psycho killer.


----------



## jomaper (May 4, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Uh, General Off-Topic and Edge of the Forum, two other forums on this website. This website is huge, you know.


And I don't really lurk around since I don't have a lot of free time. Thanks for being friendly to the new guy that can't read all the forums at the same time ♥


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Insane people are going to be insane.
> 
> This is a tragic case, but let's not pretend like the world is falling apart or that games are the issue here. History has no shortage of lunatics, and if someone is unstable enough to do this over a game, that means they were already nuts to begin with. If it wasn't over video games, it would have been something else.
> 
> Unfortunately, that doesn't sell a headline. Maybe one day we'll be able to tackle this subject with restraint and caution; considering how profitable sensationalism and fear-mongering are, though, I don't have high hopes.


The article states that the relationship between the two was already unstable, plus any parent who buys their underage child a firearm has problems - the family was clearly dysfunctional... so yeah.


----------



## Janthran (May 4, 2013)

Plenty of people live perfectly normal lives with ADD.
I think it's really stupid how society says people can't change.
@AlcoholicsAnonymous


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 4, 2013)

Is this serious? Well he's sure gonna be put on death row, did he Really rape her?


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Is this serious? Well he's sure gonna be put on death row, did he Really rape her?


 
Minors cannot be put on death row. And no, the article says that he "failed" to rape her. Not a whole lot better, but there you go.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 4, 2013)

I blame call of duty, obama, and incest hentai.
It's obvious that if the woman had a gun she could have protected herself.


----------



## pokefloote (May 4, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I blame call of duty, obama, and incest hentai.
> It's obvious that if the woman had a gun she could have protected herself.


you leave incest hentai out of this


----------



## pwsincd (May 4, 2013)

You know some people have short fuses and react, certainly if they have been blazing away at COD for hours and she removes the game and he has temper issues. He may just reach out for his pellet gun and shoot in rage in the same manner he may have launched the mouse at his mum .. NONE of that statement is acceptable, but strangely in this day and age its almost understandable. CRAZY shit there.. Then it gets fucked up .. at the point he attempts to rape his mother.. this is where you can certainly say that if he is capable of this action let alone the mere thought then the kid's got issues and this was happening sooner or later...

I cannot believe some of the fucked up things I read these days..


----------



## terminal_illness (May 4, 2013)

this is chilling.... what a little sicko.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The article states that the relationship between the two was already unstable, plus any parent who buys their underage child a firearm has problems - the family was clearly dysfunctional... so yeah.


 

Out of the article what made me question the most is why would a parent buy their 11 year old a gun? Guns are dangerous and can kill people too easily.... Leaving something like that in the hands of an adult is dangerous enough, but in the hands of a kid? Gosh..


Also, even weirder is how he tried to rape her... Why would he do that. >.>


----------



## SnAQ (May 4, 2013)

Bear with me... 
Cod = Child on Death row... 

Yeah, I thought it was funneh!


----------



## narutofan777 (May 4, 2013)

crazy kid. rape and murder? holy sh


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> crazy kid. rape and murder? holy sh


 
That question and that emoticon should probably never be used together... ever.


----------



## Rizsparky (May 4, 2013)

He didn't rape her, though it's not the game itself, it's the kid, he's a fricking physco.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 4, 2013)

*clicks link*
*sees it's the Daily Mail*
Yep, I should've guessed!


----------



## Bake (May 4, 2013)

Well the parents aren't bright either.
It says his mom gave him the gun. Whut?

EDIT: And wow so many typos.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## SickPuppy (May 4, 2013)

Surely this kid was unstable, and showed signs of it before he killed his mother. Sometimes people choose to ignore whats obvious, it's just too bad it cost the mother her life. It's sure the media will try to influence the masses about how bad guns or video games are. I had guns and video games around when I was a kid, never once had I ever thought of doing something like this.


----------



## Devin (May 4, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> wow, this can't be for real, crazy world we live in.


 
Some could almost say it's a type of virtual insanity.

I like how he says his .22. Who in the right mind lets a child have access to, let alone own a gun?


----------



## The Milkman (May 4, 2013)

This kid better be happy hes being tried as a minor, what he did was fucking sick. Ok, people kill people, but your fucking mom? And then you try to rape her? Over CoD?! That's not right. This kid had to have shit going on before all of this, and even worse his parents did nothing to prevent this kind of shit from happening. They gave him a gun for fucks sake, WHEN HE WAS 11. He'll be lucky if he ever sees anything other then a looney bin for the rest of his life.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 4, 2013)

What I want to know is why this kid had a gun in the first place. That doesn't seem like a good idea no matter how you think about it.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 4, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What I want to know is why this kid had a gun in the first place. That doesn't seem like a good idea no matter how you think about it.


 
I had guns when I was a kid, and access to more guns. Whats the big deal? Oh, you're not American so you wouldn't understand. The kid could have used a steak knife, the tool he used is not the question here, it's what he did.

If he had used a steak knife or ball bat would you be asking the same question?


----------



## Bake (May 4, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I had guns when I was a kid, and access to more guns. Whats the big deal? Oh, you're not American so you wouldn't understand. The kid could have used a steak knife, the tool he used is not the question here, it's what he did.
> 
> If he had used a steak knife or ball bat would you be asking the same question?


 
No cause you can find that anywhere. Leave the guns where they belong and that's definitely not near a child.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 4, 2013)

This kid is old enough to know not to point a gun at somebody, don't put blame of this on the gun or the parents in a general term. Like I said above, the parents should have know of their childs instability. Maybe the kid was on medication or something for his instability, which only made him more unstable. I'm my opinion he deserves to be executed by the state.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 4, 2013)

I could understand the killing part (not saying it's not 100% wrong and evil), but why would he also rape her?..

Also, as others have stated, he could have used any weapon. The "gun" is not the reason he did this. Recently at a university in Texas a man stabbed 14+ people with a knife.

In other news, spoons are making people eat and get fat.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 4, 2013)

Bake said:


> No cause you can find that anywhere. Leave the guns where they belong and that's definitely not near a child.


 
How do you know that the gun wasn't locked up, and he found for saw where the responsible parent had hidden the key. Sometimes the American news media likes to twist the truth or report half truths.


----------



## Eerpow (May 5, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I had guns when I was a kid, and access to more guns. Whats the big deal? Oh, your not American so you wouldn't understand. The kid could have use a steak knife, the tool he used is not the question here, it's what he did .
> 
> If he had used a steak knife or ball bat would you be asking the same question?


He wouldn't have the strength to stab her _to_ _death_ and I doubt he would've had the balls to do it in the first place too. Stabbing someone takes a lot more mentally than just pulling a trigger.
Kids having access to guns is wrong no matter where you come from, dangerous items should never be handled by children, even less something that is designed to actually kill . There's no sane argument you can make to state otherwise.

And before you start asking me about gun control:
Tighter gun control in the US is too late to implement, there's already a ton of weapons floating around. But If there was strict regulation of guns in the first place then crimerates in the US would without a doubt be lower.

inb4 guncontorlthread


----------



## Black-Ice (May 5, 2013)

Clearly spoiled and undisciplined child


----------



## frogboy (May 5, 2013)

Well gee, he sure didn't want to wait to grow up before he ruined his life.


----------



## dickfour (May 5, 2013)

He tried to rape his mom? Ain't no game going to make you want to do that


----------



## jomaper (May 5, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> This kid is old enough to know not to point a gun at somebody, don't put blame of this on the gun or the parents in a general term. Like I said above, the parents should have know of their childs instability. Maybe the kid was on medication or something for his instability, which only made him more unstable. I'm my opinion he deserves to be executed by the state.


So... By what you say they had an unstable son with medication and they give him a gun when he was 11 but they don't deserve the blame? Seriously?
Of course nobody is blaming the gun itself. It's the parents giving their 11 years old son a gun.
Btw, I don't give a crap if you had weapons and that I'm not american. For your "american weapons" your country is the #1 in shootings in schools, that's all I need to know.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 5, 2013)

I saying, one of the parents bought the gun, then he (or she) is probably responsible gun owner, especially if they bought a gun for the kid, but we all know that you need to be 18 years old to own a gun, so the gun actually wasn't his but was his parents gun. Buying a gun isn't like buying a gallon of milk, there is some red tape to go thru, guns aren't hanging on hanging on the shelf next to the condoms. How or why the kid had the gun at that moment will probably never be revealed. All it take is 1 knife entry to kill a person and probably doesn't require much strength to do that, and if the kid said "something came over me" then he probably wasn't in the right mind at the time of his crimes, which could have made a knife attack likely if the gun wasn't around.




jomaper said:


> So... By what you say they had an unstable son with medication and they give him a gun when he was 11 but they don't deserve the blame? Seriously?
> Of course nobody is blaming the gun itself. It's the parents giving their 11 years old son a gun.
> Btw, I don't give a crap if you had weapons and that I'm not american. For your "american weapons" your country is the #1 in shootings in schools, that's all I need to know.


 


You are twisting what I posted, ogo back and read my posts. Who are you going to blame that the 13 year old had a gun. Are you saying the parents handed him the gun and told him to do what he wants with it? I don't think you even know what happened there, all you know is what you read. Now this is about school shootings?


----------



## chyyran (May 5, 2013)

Who the fuck buys their kids a gun? You're giving them a fully loaded weapon that has the potential to kill everyone in their vicinity, for what purpose? Kids don't like "hunting deer", nor are they going to be the ones "fighting off intruders". Are people actually that stupid? I mean, nerf guns, paintball, airsoft etc, are probably fine, they don't have the potential to seriously harm someone. But actual firearms? Really? What type of parenting is that?

And because of the lack of parenting, you have a psychotic child that commits matricide.


----------



## Bake (May 5, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> How do you know that the gun wasn't locked up, and he found for saw where the responsible parent had hidden the key. Sometimes the American news media likes to twist the truth or report half truths.


 
Because the report says it wasn't locked up.


----------



## Sop (May 5, 2013)

that's just...

that makes me sick


----------



## SickPuppy (May 5, 2013)

How is it the position of any non American in this thread to say anything about legal gun ownership in America? Especially you Ron, I remember back in the early 90's, when your government voted to disarm it's people (HR2510 I believe), you all just roll over and take it in the rear, lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> How is it the position of any non American in this thread to say anything about legal gun ownership in America?



Because we live in a world based upon international movement and competing ideologies and this forum represents a selection of that? Surely part of that is lining up different ways of interpreting existence (in this case something that is variable within the borders of a country no less) and discussing their relative merits.


----------



## Deltaechoe (May 5, 2013)

...just what we all need, more fuel for the "VIDJA GAEMS ARE EVUL N SHOOD BE E LEEGAL" arguments again


----------



## Gahars (May 5, 2013)

So we've gone from discussing this senseless tragedy to "muh guns!" now? Okay.

Stay classy, GBAtemp.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 5, 2013)

> She was the one who bought the .22 caliber Ruger as a present for Noah in 2010 when he was about 11 years old.


 
Tsk tsk.. bad parent. Oh boy. Sorry about family getting through this difficult. They have my sympathy.

​


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> *How is it the position of any non American in this thread to say anything about legal gun ownership in America?* Especially you Ron, I remember back in the early 90's, when your government voted to disarm it's people (HR2510 I believe), you all just roll over and take it in the rear, lol.


Precisely because we're non-American and have what we call a _"broader perspective"_ on the subject. We're not directly involved in the issue - we're merely observers, which makes us more objective.

Have you considered the fact that the U.S.A is no longer the Wild West, The Frontier is gone, the Cowboys of the olden days are gone, you are under no threat of invasion of European _"superpowers"_ wishing to regain their colonies, there are no Native Americans whom you pissed off to the point of them wanting to burn down your towns and take your scalps left and due to all those reasons, the current gun ownership legislature is outdated by several centuries? Literally all the reasons why the Founding Fathers introduced such lenient gun policies are gone and outdated legislature needs to be updated, it's as simple as that.

Also, as Gahars said, not the best thread to discuss those issues.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 5, 2013)

Your title is wrong. He didn't rape her.

Edit: And the boy was 13, not 14.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 5, 2013)

jomaper said:


> Yeah I'm quite sure that's all you need to read to realize how fucked up that family was.
> inb4 it doesn't matter it's all vidya's fault
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is what happens when the media fucks around with these "diseases". ADD is such an excuse to drug kids it's stupid.


Everyone uses either Autism, ADD, ADHD, or Gangsta Rap as the "disease" (excuse) of choice.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT:



JoostinOnline said:


> Your title is wrong. He didn't rape her.
> 
> Edit: And the boy was 13, not 14.


 
The source says the following




> The jury in the murder trial of an Iowa teenager heard on Wednesday a disturbing 911 call in which the 13-year-old suspect admitted to killing his own mother *after a failed attempt to rape her.*


 
Try again.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 5, 2013)

why would you buy your 11 year old a gun? cod is not the problem the kid does have mental issues that should have been attended to


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 5, 2013)

Gh0sti said:


> why would you buy your 11 year old a gun? cod is not the problem the kid does have mental issues that should have been attended to


And he'd fired the gun in the house before.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 5, 2013)

I just saw his photograph; he _definitely_ did it.


----------



## The Milkman (May 5, 2013)

Great, everyone is arguing about how either games make kids violent or how others are entitled to judge our gun laws. We are able to make other threads you know.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 5, 2013)

I wondered about the rape part until I clicked the link to the original story... Then I was forced to admit the mom was somewhat hot, I mean you wouldn't confuse her for a super model but she was not bad looking by any means.

Sounds like the whole family was way messed up and didn't need access to violent media or actual fire arms.


----------



## Dann Woolf (May 5, 2013)

This has nothing to do with video games. The kid was a ticking time bomb. If it hadn't been taking away the video game, something else would have set him off.

That kid is a real piece of shit.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> COD.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Also, EoF soon?


 
the video game had nothing to do with it


----------



## supersonic124 (May 5, 2013)

His mom is kind of hot...


----------



## VashTS (May 5, 2013)

im gonna let my inner troll out....LMAO!!

secondly, really d00d? really? rape your mom? wtf?


----------



## DinohScene (May 5, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> the video game had nothing to do with it


 
It took you 4 pages to reply to me post.
*claps* congrats!
I expected to be quoted far sooner.

And yes it did.
OP clearly states that the mother took away the COD game from the kid.


----------



## nando (May 5, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> the video game had nothing to do with it


 

so far we have "teen shoots parents because they took halo 3 away" and "kid rapes and murders mom because she took away cod"

someone needs to kill their parents over cooking mama and then maybe you can prove a point


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 5, 2013)

what im saying is video games didn't case it


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 5, 2013)

Someone needs to fix the title.  The mother was not raped and the boy was not 14.


----------



## air2004 (May 5, 2013)

I don't even know what to say here .......


----------



## dickfour (May 5, 2013)

14 year old playing a killing simulator for 8 hours a day but there's no way his behavior was effected. There's no way he was desensitized. If media effected behavior then they'd probably ban smoking in movies, oh wait they did ban smoking in movies.


----------



## The Milkman (May 5, 2013)

dickfour said:


> 14 year old playing a killing simulator for 8 hours a day but there's no way his behavior was effected. There's no way he was desensitized. If media effected behavior then they'd probably ban smoking in movies, oh wait they did ban smoking in movies.



 Even if games had something to do with this, it was minor and it sure as hell didnt pull the trigger. Everyone feels violence towards some sort of authority at some point in life, its acting on it that seperates us from the animals. If this kid thought that CoD was worth killing the only person in  his life he could ever say truly cared for him, then that was his choice. Its the same as a man killing another man for the coin in his pocket, the coin enticed him, but when it came down to it, the man ultimately choose to kill the other for it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

He should be emasculated with a rusty machete.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 5, 2013)

Did he rape her in a sexual way, or is it just that he is 14 and plays lots of CoD so that he says rape instead of owned/pwned?


----------



## XDel (May 5, 2013)

I just love how only dark and demented news makes the news.

Seems like a self fulfilling cycle if you ask me.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 5, 2013)

jomaper said:


> And I don't really lurk around since I don't have a lot of free time. Thanks for being friendly to the new guy that can't read all the forums at the same time ♥








You don't even need to lurk, the EoF is well recognized and like every forum has a General Off Topic board.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 5, 2013)

dickfour said:


> 14 year old playing a killing simulator for 8 hours a day but there's no way his behavior was effected. There's no way he was desensitized. If media effected behavior then they'd probably ban smoking in movies, oh wait they did ban smoking in movies.


 
My little brother has been FPSs since about 6, and he's now 13.
I've been playing FPSs since about 10 and I'm now 21.

Neither of us have violent outbursts.
Neither of us have raped people.
Neither of us have been desensitized to real life, "in our face" violence by these games.

There's a notable difference between being some Joe who is otherwise a responsible, reasonable, fairly sane individual who has been playing games a large portion of his life, violent or otherwise, and has not been affected by it than someone who has been playing the same but has some kind of mental or behavioral disorder.

Just because peanut butter causes fatal allergic reactions in a percentage of the population does not mean it does for everyone.  See what I am getting at?


----------



## The Milkman (May 5, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> My little brother has been FPSs since about 6, and he's now 13.
> I've been playing FPSs since about 10 and I'm now 21.
> 
> Neither of us have violent outbursts.
> ...



Exactly! Not only that, but people always want to say Vidya causes this shit by de-sensitizing people to indirect violence and want to ban it, mean while you got mainstream media that puts out shit like this on a daily basis yet its perfectly fine and its  helping us as a people.



totalnoob617 said:


> -snip-




God dammit, you sure know how to take a thread and make it awkward as hell.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Why is this sick twisted SOB still alive? What happened to his mother happens to him in prison. What an pathetic excuse of a human being, I hope he burns in hell.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 5, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> Did he rape her in a sexual way, or is it just that he is 14 and plays lots of CoD so that he says rape instead of owned/pwned?


Neither. He didn't rape her and he isn't 14. It seems the OP didn't read the article, and the staff still haven't fixed it.


----------



## The Milkman (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why is this sick twisted SOB still alive? What happened to his mother happens to him in prison. What an pathetic excuse of a human being, I hope he burns in hell.


 
Because we have something called the judicial system. Look, calm down. The kid has to live with what hes done for his entire life. If it doesnt hit now, its going to hit sometime down the road. Sometime, in a few years, when kids his age are picking out universities and deciding what to do for the rest of their life, hes going to be in a prison. When those same kids are looking for homes to settle in, hes going to be in a prison. And even if he gets out, when he does, hes going to have no experience, no education, no real future or path to follow in life, and thats all going to be on top of the remorse of what he did. If the kid is sentenced to death after 18 (Im not even sure if thats possible) then hes getting off easy.


----------



## ouch123 (May 5, 2013)

> [The mother] was the one who bought the .22 caliber Ruger as a present for Noah in 2010 when he was about 11 years old.


I feel both impressed that this was (presumably) the first time he misused the pistol (or carbine or revolver, .22 caliber could be any of the above) and disturbed that someone thought it a good idea to give an 11 year old a pistol. I somewhat feel like saying more, but at the risk of trivializing what is undoubtedly a horrible tragedy, I'll just stop here. I can only hope that this family will overcome this difficult period in their lives, and I wish them the best.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 5, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> I feel both impressed that this was (presumably) the first time he misused the pistol (or carbine or revolver, .22 caliber could be any of the above)


It wasn't.  The neighbors reported shots fired a couple years ago or something.


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Neither. He didn't rape her and he isn't 14. It seems the OP didn't read the article, and the staff still haven't fixed it.


The article is unsure about the age as well, the title says 13, but the subtitle says "Noah Crooks, 14".


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 5, 2013)

Veho said:


> The article is unsure about the age as well, the title says 13, but the subtitle says "Noah Crooks, 14".


The spelling throughout the article isn't very good either.  Maybe the UK hasn't discovered Spell Check.

The title is still incorrect.  He didn't attempt to rape her (that suggests he tried and failed), he started to but changed his mind.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 5, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Neither. He didn't rape her and he isn't 14. It seems the OP didn't read the article, and the staff still haven't fixed it.


 
He wanted to rape her

Anyway

How 13 Year Old Shooting Mother Over Video Game Will Fuel The Ban on Violent Video Games


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> How 13 Year Old Shooting Mother Over Video Game Will Fuel The Ban on Violent Video Games


...because the United States have distinctively different versions of Call of Duty than the rest of the world, which is why the American teens are almost exclusively affected with very little exceptions from the rule.


----------



## pwsincd (May 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...because the United States have distinctively different versions of Call of Duty than the rest of the world, which is why the American teens are almost exclusively affected with very little exceptions from the rule.


 
Is that a fact ? how do they differ ? I can see our UK version has my sons running round shooting other ppl , almost frenzied gameplay . What else is included in the US version ? Subliminal "shoot yer mom" messages ?



JoostinOnline said:


> he started to but changed his mind.


 
If anyone* started* to rape you , would it be ok if they stopped ?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Is that a fact ? how do they differ ? I can see our UK version has my sons running round shooting other ppl , almost frenzied gameplay . What else is included in the US version ? Subliminal "shoot yer mom" messages ?


Uhh... no, that's the joke. I was being sarcastic. 

Most countries have the exact same Call of Duty releases _(with some exceptions - there's the occasional ban or in some countries characters "bleed money"_ due to censorship, which is a fun instance of the creators doing a literal _"play on words"_ with _"blood money")_ but when it comes down to the core games, they're the same... and yet, we're seeing a whole lot of massacres in the U.S. and not a whole lot of'em elsewhere, which somewhat nullifies the _"It's the game's fault"_ argument.


----------



## pwsincd (May 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Most countries have the exact same Call of Duty releases _(with some exceptions - there's the occasional ban or in some countries characters "bleed money"_ due to censorship, which is a fun instance of the creators going doing a play on words of _"blood money")_ but when it comes down to the core games, they're the same... and yet, we're seeing a whole lot of massacres in the U.S. and not a whole lot of'em elsewhere, which somewhat nullifies the _"It's the game's fault"_ argument.


 
Figured it was ,,, but also figured there coulda been some truth in it , ya never know in the US 

I think i takes a little more courage / Madness call it what you will to stick a knife into someone or beat em with some blunt instrument , that it would to point and shoot with " user friendly weapons" .


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Figured it was ,,, but also figured there coulda been some truth in it , ya never know in the US


Well... it is _*slightly*_ different since...

_"Online Play not rated by ESRB - beware, angsty teens ahead!"_


----------



## J-Machine (May 5, 2013)

People without backgrounds in psychology really shouldn't use anecdotal evidence to prove their opinion on an issue as delicate as this. Believe it or not video games, as with many other forms of media, have the ability to shape future reactions in anybody, especially those with still developing minds like a 13 year old boy. Sure COD was only a small part of the puzzle but a family that so casually initiates their child into gun culture as to have him surrounded by an enthusiast and given his own at an age, where he would have no reason to have one, is clearly dysfunctional. He was specifically molded into this reaction and the way he treated the situation proves his ability to rationalize his decision even if morally he felt bad about it in hindsight.

Another thing to consider is the aspect of online play communities. Those of us who grew up before this became mainstream in gaming have an advantage where it was easier for us to differentiate between the fantasy and reality. sure golden eye and others gave us 4 player but it was amongst friends and sporadic. Now we have clans and other groupings that give us a sense of camaraderie  that relies solely on simulated warfare. It reinforces the actions in game and with time and sheer ease of getting the rewards of playing together, desensitization outside of the game becomes easier.

Let's face it; today's children just aren't well equipped to handle these responsibilities on their own and with parents less engaged with the child than complete strangers online are, the child becomes raised by the online community and his school. I'm not saying this breeds sociopaths or gun wielding meat heads with insecurities; rather it certainly helps in breeding people who can be more prone to using violence as a natural reaction to the negatives in their lives.

Also. What's with this whole "intermittent explosive disorder" nonsense? Are they just making this crap up now? I'm pretty sure just about everyone who can make a fist or lift a leg can be given that shoddy piece of diagnosis.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> People without backgrounds in psychology really shouldn't use anecdotal evidence to prove their opinion on an issue as delicate as this. Believe it or not video games, as with many other forms of media, have the ability to shape future reactions in anybody, especially those with still developing minds like a 13 year old boy. _(...)_


_Provided_ the subject in question is easy to persuade. It's fair to assume that most parents instill basic moral values in their children and if a video game is enough to make someone commit murder, it is equally fair to assume that said person was unstable to begin with.

You call it anecdotal evidence, I say it's _history repeating itself_. A few generations back, science books were the works of Satan and were mass burned, later Rock 'n Roll was the music of the Devil that made teens commit adultery, even later violent movies made teens act agressively, a bit more recently Hip Hop and Rap was believed to raise a generation of pot-smoking gangsters _(...and that belief is still alive and well in some places)_ and now it's video games that turn you into a serial killer.

People _fear_ what is unknown to them, they fear things that are unfamiliar. Moreover, objects are easily blamed for people's shortcomings as they cannot defend themselves - it's easier to say that a video game caused your kid to go on a killing spree, easier to say that your child smokes pot because of the music he or she listens to or that he or she had sex because the TV shows these days are so oversexualized.

_No. No, no, no - screw that noise._ These things happen because parents are not paying enough attention to their children _or_ fail to instill moral values in them - it happens because the computer, console or television set is treated like a nanny and those are the effects. A video game can piss the player off, yes, but if someone goes as far as to killing or raping another person over it, _especially_ their own mother, I'm willing to wager that said person is already a bit screwed in the head. Games, songs, books or films could just be triggers - that's the truth. It's _infinitely_ easier to blame something rather than take the blame.

*EDIT: *Now, just to clarify, I'm not saying that the parents are _always_ the guilty party - sometimes we're just dealing with a sick person who snapped all of a sudden without doing anything that could alarm the parents, teachers or neighbours previously. 99% of the times it's the parents who are to blame - children who are neglected or abused can get wonky and it's no suprise if they snap at some point. I mean, this boy was given _an actual firearm_ at the age of 11, he was _shooting_ in the house earlier - that sounds like reasonable parenting, right?


----------



## Gahars (May 5, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> Another thing to consider is the aspect of online play communities. Those of us who grew up before this became mainstream in gaming have an advantage where it was easier for us to differentiate between the fantasy and reality. sure golden eye and others gave us 4 player but it was amongst friends and sporadic. Now we have clans and other groupings that give us a sense of camaraderie that relies solely on simulated warfare. It reinforces the actions in game and with time and sheer ease of getting the rewards of playing together, desensitization outside of the game becomes easier.


 
...Do have anything to prove this, or is this just an assumption? Because this seems like quite the conclusion to leap to.

Besides, as I've mentioned before, video game violence is so separate and distinct from actual violence that you'd have to be disturbed in the first place to confuse the two. I'm not usually one to link to Jim Sterling, but he made a video that tackled the topic pretty well.



> Let's face it; today's children just aren't well equipped to handle these responsibilities on their own and with parents less engaged with the child than complete strangers online are, the child becomes raised by the online community and his school. I'm not saying this breeds sociopaths or gun wielding meat heads with insecurities; rather it certainly helps in breeding people who can be more prone to using violence as a natural reaction to the negatives in their lives.


 
Yeah, I don't buy this.

First of all, do you have any proof that children are more engaged with online gaming than with their parents? I don't doubt it can happen in some cases, but claiming that it's a consistent, nationwide trend requires some evidence.

Secondly, if this is producing people more prone to violence... well, why is violent crime still on the decline? If your claim was true, shouldn't we be seeing more violence, not less? Here's just one graph illustrating this point.

As awful as this crime was, I think it's worth remembering that it's an increasingly rare exception, not the rule.


----------



## J-Machine (May 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Provided_ the subject in question is easy to persuade. It's fair to assume that most parents instill basic moral values in their children and if a video game is enough to make someone commit murder, it is equally fair to assume that said person was unstable to begin with.
> 
> You call it anecdotal evidence, I say it's _history repeating itself_. A few generations back, science books were the works of Satan and were mass burned, later Rock 'n Roll was the music of the Devil that made teens commit adultery, even later violent movies made teens act agressively, a bit more recently Hip Hop and Rap was believed to raise a generation of pot-smoking gangsters _(...and that belief is still alive and well in some places)_ and now it's video games that turn you into a serial killer.
> 
> ...


I agree with the parent thing and it can cause greater influence from other, less than wholesome people and delivery methods like the media. However, we need to realize these aren't just games anymore. These are communities that use games as a way to interact with each other. the chance to mold a mind and influence decisions is greater when the individual is no longer the only person engaged in the activity that can cause these changes to occur. Parent's more then ever need to monitor and raise their children than ever before but due to how our current society works the exact opposite is happening. You have a group of people raising each other who may or may not have the experiences to impart their knowledge in hindsight or are developed or learned enough to make informed, moral decisions based on past experiences and those who raised them. people are starting to buy games, not to play them so much as they are to hang out with like minded individuals and we need to take the people they play with into account when instances like these happen.


----------



## Chary (May 5, 2013)

Okay. In a weird way, I could understand the kid react to his game being taken away, (Humans themselves have hot tempers, and not to mention, Im sure this kid has some sort of insanity disorder) and in the heat of the moment grabbed a gun and shot the mother. (I'm shocked that he was given a gun at age 11) But then there's the whole 'failed rape' thing, and I just can't make sense of it. He's a freak, plain and simple.


----------



## The Milkman (May 5, 2013)

You know what I dont understand, even if people want to relentlessly blame games for all tihs violence, why do they need to _*ban*_ it? If parents think the games are the problem, dont fucking buy your kids those kinds of games. Its that simple.

The governments job isnt to raise your kids. Its yours.


----------



## iFish (May 5, 2013)

Why do we have threads like this on a gaming / tech forum? I don't get it.

Yeah, rape's bad but goddamn. Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't care about this, but I don't visit GBAtemp to read about real world events :V


----------



## J-Machine (May 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...Do have anything to prove this, or is this just an assumption? Because this seems like quite the conclusion to leap to.
> 
> Besides, as I've mentioned before, video game violence is so separate and distinct from actual violence that you'd have to be disturbed in the first place to confuse the two. I'm not usually one to link to Jim Sterling, but he made a video that tackled the topic pretty well.
> 
> ...


 
I'll admit that my evidence is lacking as studies are far and few between when it comes to the topics at hand but that is more so because nobody has bothered to do them; which in turn makes my conclusions neither true or fictitious but that does not mean they should be ignored. I would say I could be as credible a source as  a video game reviewer but this is a man who gave MW3 a 9.5. One could easily say he is biased as I am; only he has a differing opinion and is far more confident with it than I am with my own educated guesses. Also this is a social sciences debate, the sheer amount of different schools of thought, mixed in with how little we truly understand the human mind, does not give any study firm ground to stand on thanks to the cultural diversity that can occur on even a home to home basis.

The reality is I have my opinion and you have yours. We may never know who is right or wrong nor even how far reaching our opinion is in being true if we ever find out. Saying that I really can't argue what you have said but I believe in my views and will continue to do so until a universal truth can be found. If anything this proves how badly we need facts and not educated opinions that may or may not be biased in how they are obtained.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 5, 2013)

iFish said:


> Why do we have threads like this on a gaming / tech forum? I don't get it.
> 
> Yeah, rape's bad but goddamn. Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't care about this, but I don't visit GBAtemp to read about real world events :V


 
Cuz this isn't a gaming exclusive site and hasn't been for as long as i've been here at least.
Head out of ass plox.  If you don't like it, there's this sweet solution called "not clicking on the thread".


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> The governments job isnt to raise your kids. Its yours.


Exactly. All the ESRB/PEGI ratings, all the cut-out content due to censorship, all the draconic online restrictions for minors in video games _(me being directly affected as my PSN Sub-account cannot be used to play 18+ games online due to an automated content manager based on game ratings and the registered Date of Birth wheras there used to be a Parental Controls Content Manager available on PSN not so long ago - it's even mentioned in the PS3's manual. Thankfuly the Master Account is perfectly fine, but it's still upsetting that the option to choose was taken away from Master Account holders.)_ are caused by shifting the blame on everybody and everything else other than the parents.

Some games even end up cancelled or heavily censored because they wouldn't go through censorship in their original form, developers are forced to remove content that is arbitrarily judged as _"for adults only" _and they have to roll with it since an A/O-rated game just _doesn't sell._ What we as gamers end up with are games that were castrated just to reach the M-rating at best, T or E at worst.

It's the parents who should hold the reins as far as the content their children use is concerned - it shouldn't be in any way enforced by law. When I'm a parent and I'll feel like allowing my child to play Online, I should be able to allow that since it's my choice without having to lie about the account owner's age during registration.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 5, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I had guns when I was a kid, and access to more guns. Whats the big deal? Oh, you're not American so you wouldn't understand. The kid could have used a steak knife, the tool he used is not the question here, it's what he did.
> 
> If he had used a steak knife or ball bat would you be asking the same question?


Yes, because he could've killed his mother JUST AS EASILY with a steak knife, right? He totally could've thrown the steak knife with the same deadly precision and speed at mom from a far distance, right? *facepalm*


----------



## falconcrest (May 5, 2013)

jomaper said:


> Yeah I'm quite sure that's all you need to read to realize how fucked up that family was.
> inb4 it doesn't matter it's all vidya's fault
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is what happens when the media fucks around with these "diseases". ADD is such an excuse to drug kids it's stupid.


But alas,I have ADD,ADHD,BIPOLAR,RAD,and many other things and I take meds but do not see them as drugs but a means to help me control myself AND I have yet to even think about killing my mother.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yes, because he could've killed his mother JUST AS EASILY with a steak knife, right? He totally could've thrown the steak knife with the same deadly precision and speed at mom from a far distance, right? *facepalm*


Yeah, didn't you know that steak knives travel faster than bullets?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

falconcrest said:


> But alas,I have ADD,ADHD,BIPOLAR,RAD,and many other things and I take meds but do not see them as drugs but a means to help me control myself AND I have yet to even think about killing my mother.


You have to take into account that those are all _disorders, not diseases_. From a medical standpoint your body is perfectly healthy - you just have personality quirks.


----------



## dickfour (May 5, 2013)

It amounts to neglect to let a child play Call of Duty for 8 hrs a day. It's basically a killing simulator that's been proven to have negative effect on developing brain, desensitizing this child to the act of murder. Do I play game like this? Sure I do but I don't let any children in my family play them. This kid was acting out something he had been practicing for hundreds of hours on a game much the same way our military prepares for battle. Through simulation the act of killing is made automatic and instinctual, something you don't have to think about. Exposing a child to this is bad enough but add to that an emotionally unstable child with out the ability to rationalize and by not paying attention to what is going into that child's brain you've created a monster. Now I don't blame the game but I do blame the parents lack of common sense supervision. There are some things that are not good for all people or all ages.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

dickfour said:


> It amounts to neglect to let a child play Call of Duty for 8 hrs a day.


Yes.


> It's basically a killing simulator that's been proven to have negative effect on developing brain, desensitizing this child to the act of murder.


When, where and by whom? Show me the scientific evidence derrived from years of research please.


> Do I play game like this? Sure I do but I don't let any children in my family play them. This kid was acting out something he had been practicing for hundreds of hours on a game much the same way our military prepares for battle.


Children are not retarded - they differentiate the real world and the virtual world, no matter how _"realistic"_ a game is.


> Through simulation the act of killing is made automatic and instinctual, something you don't have to think about. Exposing a child to this is bad enough but add to that an emotionally unstable child with out the ability to rationalize and by not paying attention to what is going into that child's brain you've created a monster.


So the root of the problem is the child's psyche, not the game. The same could happen if the kid watched a violent Cartoon Network cartoon, except then he'd take a mallet to her head.


> Now I don't blame the game but I do blame the parents lack of common sense supervision. There are some things that are not good for all people or all ages.


The parents are to blame, yes, but not necessarily the content. Seeing that I spent my childhood throwing dollar bills at prostitutes to make them flash for me in Duke Nukem and chainsawing through hordes of soldiers in Doom and haven't killed anyone yet, I find it hard to believe that the content is a huge factor here.


----------



## The Milkman (May 5, 2013)

How are you calling CoD a killing simuator? That game is so inaccurate it hurts. I could see if he was playing ARMA or Red Orchestra, those are genuine killing sims. But CoD?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> How are you calling CoD a killing simuator? That game is so inaccurate it hurts. I could see if he was playing ARMA or Red Orchestra, those are genuine killing sims. But CoD?


Most people choose quantity in a _"quality versus quantity"_ situations - an ARMA skirmish takes forever, a COD match is fast-paced. Moreover, ARMA requires actual thinking rather than killer instinct, so COD is actually catering to the lowest inctincts more so than ARMA, regardless of accuracy.

Still, it's just video games either way.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (May 5, 2013)

inb4 locked thread.

There, I called it.

Anyway, all I have to comment on this subject is:
This is fucked up.
That is all.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 6, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Is that a fact ? how do they differ ? I can see our UK version has my sons running round shooting other ppl , almost frenzied gameplay . What else is included in the US version ? Subliminal "shoot yer mom" messages ?
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone* started* to rape you , would it be ok if they stopped ?


Of course not. I never said what happened was okay. It's absolutely sick. I'm just saying that that a far more accurate title would be "13 Year Old Kills Mother for Taking Away Call of Duty and Almost Rapes Her"

Ugh, I felt awful just typing that out.


----------



## pwsincd (May 6, 2013)

felt disgusting reading it twice lol


----------



## Osha (May 6, 2013)

*insert "MURRICA" joke here*
We live in a really fucked up world, I'll say this much. A child shouldn't have access to such things.


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

u... i... wot ... m8.... this is why i don't play call of duty.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2013)

drottning said:


> u... i... wot ... m8.... this is why i don't play call of duty.


*facepalm*


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> *facepalm*


¿? i just meant it doesn't help my already low opinion of it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2013)

drottning said:


> ¿? i just meant it doesn't help my already low opinion of it.


So you honestly think there's any merit to Call of Duty making this kid kill someone?

Alternatively, using it as an excuse to hate the game is pretty stupid too


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> So you honestly think there's any merit to Call of Duty making this kid kill someone?
> 
> Alternatively, using it as an excuse to hate the game is pretty stupid too


"i just meant it doesn't help my already low opinion of it"
"it doesn't help"
"already"

goodness, can you not read?

i meant i already dislike it. this doesn't help it. a lot of CoD players are pretty stupid. don't take offense to this just because i said "a lot" doesn't mean it includes you. thanks

besides, the only fps i will probably ever like is goldeneye 007 (the original not the crappy reloaded thing)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2013)

drottning said:


> "i just meant it doesn't help my already low opinion of it"
> "it doesn't help"
> "already"
> 
> goodness, can you not read?


 
Goodness, can you not read and answer his question? You said that _"the case doesn't help your already low opinion"_ on Call of Duty and he asked _"whether or not you think there is any merit in him being "manipulated by Call of Duty" to the point of attempting rape and shooting his mother"_ - two very different things.


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Goodness, can you not read and answer his question? You said that the case doesn't help your already low opinion on Call of Duty and he asked whether or not you think there is any merit in him being _"manipulated by Call of Duty"_ to the point of attempting rape and shooting his mother - two very different things.


i edited that post lol. but no i don't think that wtf


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2013)

drottning said:


> i edited that post lol. but no i don't think that wtf


 
Well then everything is nice and dandy.


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Well then everything is nice and dandy.


good ^^


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2013)

drottning said:


> "i just meant it doesn't help my already low opinion of it"
> "it doesn't help"
> "already"
> 
> ...


I can read. But there's still implied negativity in your statement. If it doesn't help OR hurt your opinion of the game, why would you bother mentioning SPECIFICALLY that it doesn't help it? When someone says " well, that doesn't help my opinion of X," it's meant as a loaded statement.

Also your original post is incredibly misleading and heavily implies that you think CoD is to blame. If you don't think that, you shouldn't say that.

Also, I don't care for CoD either. And I can read. No need to make assumptions.


----------



## emigre (Jun 2, 2013)

What the fuck have I just read in the last page?


----------



## Bake (Jun 2, 2013)

How's this for irrational hate:

"Gamer girls"


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I can read. But there's still implied negativity in your statement. If it doesn't help OR hurt your opinion of the game, why would you bother mentioning SPECIFICALLY that it doesn't help it? When someone says " well, that doesn't help my opinion of X," it's meant as a loaded statement.
> 
> Also your original post is incredibly misleading and heavily implies that you think CoD is to blame. If you don't think that, you shouldn't say that.
> 
> Also, I don't care for CoD either. And I can read. No need to make assumptions.


oke lol sorry


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> What the fuck have I just read in the last page?


GBAtemp, my friend. Or at least it is now that you're here. 


drottning said:


> oke lol sorry


Eh, we got what you meant cleared up. No worries.


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> GBAtemp, my friend. Or at least it is now that you're here.
> 
> Eh, we got what you meant cleared up. No worries.


good. i dislike fighting/arguing


----------



## emigre (Jun 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> GBAtemp, my friend. Or at least it is now that you're here.


 
If I had the energy I would go into detail into how fucking stupid the last page was. Honestly the disdain some people have over the FPS genre.


----------



## Gore (Jun 2, 2013)

So he kills her, then realizes this is his last chance to get laid but couldn't get hard. Probably for the best...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> If I had the energy I would go into detail into how fucking stupid the last page was. Honestly the disdain some people have over the FPS genre.


Unless it's GoldenEye 007. Then it's time to fap over the (by today's standards) clunky 1996 controls and gameplay.


----------



## emigre (Jun 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Unless it's GoldenEye 007. Then it's time to fap over the (by today's standards) clunky 1996 controls and gameplay.


 

Goldeneye on N64 is amazingly shit if you try and play it now. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 2, 2013)

Had it been only the shooting part, I could totally see the media taking this and saying "the game drove him to shoot her"..... but the fact that rape is involved, something that CoD is not linked to (and to my knowledge, does not suggest), is more of an indication that the kid was not in the right place mentally, with or without video games. There is no legitimate way to suggest that CoD could drive the kid to rape.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 2, 2013)

Gore said:


> So he kills her, then realizes this is his last chance to get laid but couldn't get hard. Probably for the best...


Probably the other way around.  "Rape" suggests that she was alive and unwilling.  Also, no one's thrown the word, "necrophiliac" around.


----------



## Gore (Jun 2, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Probably the other way around. "Rape" suggests that she was alive and unwilling. Also, no one's thrown the word, "necrophiliac" around.


 
I can't fathom a 13 year old boy is stronger than his 37 year old mother to strip her down though.


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 2, 2013)

This is an old arguement, as old as civilization[almost] ..."Guns don't kill people [anymore than any other item] Idiots, Morons,and the [severely] mentally derranged kill people. Taking away violent games will not stop the insanity.

NOTE:  (an analogy) if Video games were what was causing the shootings, Asia would be filled with nothing but perverts and pediphiles (considering the extent of skin on children) shown in thier manga, Anime and other media)

The topic/problem itself is insane..
Definition of *insane*: _doing something over and over again and expecting different results. _

The world media rehashes this same debate year after year, in various forms, century after century, not to solve it, but to increase sales of media subscriptions and advertising_. _Each time, re-releasing it without so much as a different spin, or a coat of paint and each time the public buys it hungerly, as though they've never heard of this happening..  It's 'boy bites dog' headlines and sells readership. pft, suckers, PT Barnum was right, but I knew that already...
_"There's a sucker born every minute" Author-P.T. Barnum R.I.P._


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> Goldeneye on N64 is amazingly shit if you try and play it now. Absolutely terrible.


 
I'll have to strongly disagree with you, while being extremely obsolete tech wise the game is still very enjoyable because the replay value is insane. Not to mention it's arguably the BEST movie to video game adaptation ever. Ya but back to the thread this kind of shit disgusts me...


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gore said:


> So he kills her, then realizes this is his last chance to get laid but couldn't get hard. Probably for the best...


 
That´s Sick....


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 2, 2013)

Gore said:


> I can't fathom a 13 year old boy is stronger than his 37 year old mother to strip her down though.


Which is probably why he opted for a loaded firearm.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2013)

Gore said:


> I can't fathom a 13 year old boy is stronger than his 37 year old mother to strip her down though.


 

Hence the word "attempt" in the title.


----------



## Gore (Jun 3, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Which is probably why he opted for a loaded firearm.


Exactly the point..


Spoiler



Gretchen Crooks' bullet-riddled body was found stretched out on a coach. Her pajama top was undone and she was naked from the waist down, Halbach said in court. The woman was not breathing





Gahars said:


> Hence the word "attempt" in the title.


 
You didn't even read the article?


----------



## gusmento01 (Jun 3, 2013)

Future Michael Myers.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 3, 2013)

Gore said:


> Exactly the point..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I understand what you're saying, but I still don't believe that the attempted rape was post mortem.  In this modern day era of shocking and horrific news stories, if a boy attempted to defile his dead mother's corpse that detail would be in the story; probably in the headline.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

This is pretty screwed up. Anyone knows what the penalty is going to be for the kid?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh, humans, killing people for the littlest things.

And who the fuck would ever want to rape their mom, rape your friends instead, at least.
But you probably don't have any, still no excuse to try and rape her.

Killing is way over the top here.I mean, when I was a kid I would have rather jumping into a dirty old lake then to even smack my mom.
I would get a BEATING for even being disrespectful.Blame the parents.



pokefloote said:


> you leave incest hentai out of this



Laughing my ass out!


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Oh, humans, killing people for the littlest things.
> 
> And who the fuck would ever want to rape their mom, rape your friends instead, at least.But you probably don't have any, still no excuse to try and rape her.
> 
> ...


 
"rape your friends instead"?
Man...that's as screwed up as any other sort of rape. He should just have jumped from a bridge or something to quell the rage.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 3, 2013)

Camplord said:


> "rape your friends instead"?
> Man...that's as screwed up as any other sort of rape. He should just have jumped from a bridge or something to quell the rage.



I'm laughing at your response XD 

instability is not something you should take lightly, it can't be controlled easily and you might refuse to control it too.Even I get a little unstable, into my hyper mode, it takes like 2 minutes to calm down.

Yes, I would prefer to raping my friends instead of my MOTHER.Not like I have any friends either, since I'm a geek and there isn't any of them around here lol.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> I'm laughing at your response XD
> 
> instability is not something you should take lightly, it can't be controlled easily and you might refuse to control it too.Even I get a little unstable, into my hyper mode, it takes like 2 minutes to calm down.
> 
> Yes, I would prefer to raping my friends instead of my MOTHER.Not like I have any friends either, since I'm a geek and there isn't any of them around here lol.


 

Well...its true instability isn't something you can control, hence the word. You said it, he can´t control himself, okay, just like you i created the alternate scenario of him throwing himself off a bridge, the same way you created the one raping "his friends". My point was raping others is just the same as screwed.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 3, 2013)

Camplord said:


> This is pretty screwed up. Anyone knows what the penalty is going to be for the kid?


Guilty of second degree murder,  innocent on the attempted rape charge.  He will go before a judge again at 18 to be re-evaluated, but must remain in a juvenile detention facility in the meantime. 

tl; dr  4 years in juvie plus a do-over.  Ok, now we can rage.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Guilty of second degree murder, innocent on the attempted rape charge. He will go before a judge again at 18 to be re-evaluated, but must remain in a juvenile detention facility in the meantime.
> 
> tl; dr 4 years in juvie plus a do-over. Ok, now we can rage.


 

Ugh...thanks for the update. We sure can rage now.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 3, 2013)

Camplord said:


> Ugh...thanks for the update. We sure can rage now.


http://wcfcourier.com/news/local/up...cle_70aed2c6-bc10-11e2-9076-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 3, 2013)

Camplord said:


> Well...its true instability isn't something you can control, hence the word. You said it, he can´t control himself, okay, just like you i created the alternate scenario of him throwing himself off a bridge, the same way you created the one raping "his friends". My point was raping others is just the same as screwed.



Oooooh, you mean it like that.Well if he wanted to actually get "revenge", he could have done something less dramatic.If you actually loved someone you wouldn't easily and simply kill her/or him especially without hesitation.He might have gotten pissed to the point where he actually wanted to kill her and did it, which I believe him actually doing it would mean that he got a condition beyond self-control and he can't help it.His parents should have noticed it YEARS ago, them not trying to do anything about it must mean they really don't care about him or don't care about that, or don't give him 'enough attention or love'; making him not give a fuck about them, and easily killing her.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Oooooh, you mean it like that.Well if he wanted to actually get "revenge", he could have done something less dramatic.If you actually loved someone you wouldn't easily and simply kill her/or him especially without hesitation.He might have gotten pissed to the point where he actually wanted to kill her and did it, which I believe him actually doing it would mean that he got a condition beyond self-control and he can't help it.His parents should have noticed it YEARS ago, them not trying to do anything about it must mean they really don't care about him or don't care about that, or don't give him 'enough attention or love'; making him not give a fuck about them, and easily killing her.


 

I don't know about the hesitation part, since we weren't the ones who witnessed it. But yeah you are right, that kid was screwed WAY, way before the incident. The parents are at fault here: (1) A gun where a 14 year old kid lives?  (2) Probably his notes reflected the troubles in his house  (3) Like you said, no one cared about him.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> http://wcfcourier.com/news/local/up...cle_70aed2c6-bc10-11e2-9076-0019bb2963f4.html


 

"They will make a determination of whether he should be discharged at that time or whether he should be sentenced at that time"
There is a chance of discharging him? Really? Dam, that pisses me off.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 3, 2013)

"They were out close to 19 hours. It tells me it’s a very thinking jury. It’s a very discerning jury. They clearly found not guilty as far as the sexual assault on his mother was concerned. And secondly on second-degree murder."


----------

